# Raymond Weil Movements



## MakeTime (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi all

I have just purchased a new Raymond Weil Ladies Tango (ref 5971-STP-00915) for the dear wife.

It's a Quartz movement, but RW's official website doesn't quote anything other than "quartz".

I have a few of questions:

1) As a newbie, can someone explain why some manufacturers quote additional stuff, i.e a Ladies Omega SM indicates a Quartz movement "Omega 1424 precision quartz movement......"

2) Is there a posting/sticky on this forum that details or catalogues watch movements, or a recommended book?

3) Does anyone have any specific details about the movement in the RW? (more out of curiosity)

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

The only way to tell would be to take the back off and get the movement number, it is probably a press-on back so you might need a case press to get it back on!

Have tried contacting RW?


----------



## Omegamaniac (Jan 21, 2009)

RW used to used rebranded ETA movements made by the Swatch Group. If you get in touch with them they should be able to tell you whats inside


----------



## MakeTime (Jul 7, 2009)

Omegamaniac said:


> RW used to used rebranded ETA movements made by the Swatch Group. If you get in touch with them they should be able to tell you whats inside


Thanks all - I will give them a call/email.

As for any recommended texts/resources does anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

MakeTime said:


> Omegamaniac said:
> 
> 
> > RW used to used rebranded ETA movements made by the Swatch Group. If you get in touch with them they should be able to tell you whats inside
> ...


You can try this for starters: http://www.eta.ch/

Also do a Google search for - Ranfft watches movements - he has an excellent archive of movements both old and new


----------



## toddydj (Apr 9, 2009)

Raymond Weil definately use ETA movements in their high end watches i know that as I have had a few.


----------



## MakeTime (Jul 7, 2009)

toddydj said:


> Raymond Weil definately use ETA movements in their high end watches i know that as I have had a few.


Thanks chaps - still doing the research, taking some time though. I have also emailed Raymond Weil but not sure how responsive they may be in providing the requested movement details.


----------

